# layout supsended from ceiling for storage



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

alrighty guy's well my little 5x9 layout is on hold cuz of i lost the land to permantly put it up or any kidn of layout that matter jsut no space for permanant layout to stay there a thoguth came across my mind last night while i was laying in bed. Can a layout be hung from the cealing for storage and have some sort of framework of leg's to be lowered onto when in use would cables be strogn enough to hold a layout of such wihtout worrying of them snapping exctra is my worries would thsi be safe and all thansk for any answers lfb.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Wht Scal?

It has een don on a wal lik the way a hid a bed woks, we hav threds on doin wht you wan.

Serch her in our serch feeture.
Serch or susended ceeling layots.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

This thread has a good example of a hoist-system suspended layout ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4621

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> This thread has a good example of a hoist-system suspended layout ...
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4621
> 
> TJ


i new ther wrer soem soemware,
thansk Jt.

i tink ther r mor to. soemware.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

big ed said:


> i new ther wrer soem soemware,
> thansk Jt.
> 
> i tink ther r mor to. soemware.


Everything good with you Ed? You seem a little...off...tonight.


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks guys ill look at that link and see what i find thanks again lfb.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> i new ther wrer soem soemware,
> thansk Jt.
> 
> i tink ther r mor to. soemware.


u flal offf ter rcker agun Ed ???


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The New Guy said:


> Everything good with you Ed? You seem a little...off...tonight.





tjcruiser said:


> u flal offf ter rcker agun Ed ???



Little fat buddy can read it, that is all that counts.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

A lot of boat lifts lift boats out of the water with just 4 cables. It is do able. The hard part is getting the cables to lift at an equile rate.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

See my discussion on that in the link/thread given in Post #3, above.

TJ


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

big ed said:


> Wht Scal?
> 
> It has een don on a wal lik the way a hid a bed woks, we hav threds on doin wht you wan.
> 
> ...


What did you say?


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

all good stuff tj question cause what i wanted was for it to lift up when not in use and all is the cables being inboard how wodl i do that cuz i was goign to unhook them for operation and the table sit on sawhorrses and big ed im sorry about my tping skills i deal with a vision problem and do the best i can.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

little fat buddy said:


> all good stuff tj question cause what i wanted was for it to lift up when not in use and all is the cables being inboard how wodl i do that cuz i was goign to unhook them for operation and the table sit on sawhorrses and big ed im sorry about my tping skills i deal with a vision problem and do the best i can.


Yes we been over that before.......do you see a lot of little red lines under the words when you type?????
You know that you can click on them and like magic, choices come up of the correct spelling?

That is called spell check?

Like above you spelled goign , spell check comes up with going which is correct. There is only one choice going. Sometimes there is more then one choice of word to pick from then your on your own.
It has nothing to do with typing skills just spelling skills.

If you have the new windows just expand the window for seeing better.

BUT YOU COULD UNDERSTAND WHAT I WROTE RIGHT??
Cuz it was in your langage.

Now, hoist away and make sure it is secure over the bed or else you will have one heck of a rude awakening one morning.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

little fat buddy said:


> what i wanted was for it to lift up when not in use and all is the cables being inboard how wodl i do that cuz i was goign to unhook them for operation and the table sit on sawhorrses


See the pics in the thread link I gave up above.

Here's what was done there ... a simple eyebolt / s-bolt arrangement. Note that the end of the cable above the S is weighted, so that it will "hang" nicely when it's not attached to the layout:










TJ


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

okay cool i will take that into consideration. and big ed i will try harder to spell better and use the spell checker.


----------

